# 1978 Bombi Snocat



## powerstroke789

1978 Bombi Snocat,726 hrs,blade,rear hydraulics,body good condition,has not been started in 3years,was stored on a trailer,Foam filled tires,has extra bearings ,tires,seat good no rips,all good glass,1600 Ford motor,4 speed trans-Was running when parked--Will need some work to get running-$6000.00--Have pics--Thanks!


----------



## Mustang

Hi Powerstroke,
Is your Bombi still available?  Can you post some pics?


----------



## Dano66

do you have pics available?



 Danny


----------



## 300 H and H

This post is now 3 years old.

 JFYI


----------

